# Does Anyone Make a 3/4 outer diameter Lilly pipe



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

I recently purchased a sun sun 404b canister filter for another planted tank im trying to start and the inner diameter of the hosing is 3/4 aprox (19mm) and i cant seem to find anything not even on alliexpress anyone know of one i could purchaseroud: that would fit this unit nicely Thanks


----------



## Achromious (Jul 10, 2015)

Reviving this in hope of an answer.


----------



## jonsnow (May 1, 2015)

This doesn't really answer your question, but I am using a set of generic brand 17mm lily pipes that I got off Amazon for about 35 bucks with my SunSun 304b. I had to use straight adapters to step down the hose size from 3/4" to 5/8". Not an optimal solution, but it does work if you can't find anything.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I haven't seen anything larger than 17mm.


----------



## Cow Goes Moo (Apr 13, 2015)

What I had to do was go to Ace Hardware and buy step down valves and then purchase hose that would fit 17mm Lily pipes.

Sorry that's my best solution.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Do! Aqua makes a 20mm inflow. I forgot about that. It's $120. You'd still have to use a 17mm outflow.


----------



## Kindafishy (Jan 14, 2015)

I got a big surprise when I ordered my Sunsun, not realizing the tubing size was bigger. I cut about 6" of the larger tube to keep attached to the filter, then used the regular 5/8" tubing to stick inside of it. Some PVC glue and gear clamps and it worked great!


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

ADA makes 17mm outflow and 20mm inflow. It comes with the Superjet ES2400.
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?...id=299&zenid=05224b5d477b0553ed88b0c54fdedfda
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?...id=139&zenid=05224b5d477b0553ed88b0c54fdedfda


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Alan, did you really pay 215 bucks for a piece of bent glass with some holes in it? Although, I can admit that if I had the money, I'd totally have a superjet. 

Edit: Ops. I didn't read the whole thing. Geez. Be careful with those. Lol


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

oldpunk78 said:


> Alan, did you really pay 215 bucks for a piece of bent glass with some holes in it? Although, I can admit that if I had the money, I'd totally have a superjet.


Lily pipes come with the superjet filters.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

oldpunk78 said:


> Alan, did you really pay 215 bucks for a piece of bent glass with some holes in it? Although, I can admit that if I had the money, I'd totally have a superjet.
> 
> Edit: Ops. I didn't read the whole thing. Geez. Be careful with those. Lol



I got suckered into getting a superjet 2400 lol. This thing powers an inline heater, uv, co2 reactor and still has plenty of flow. I broke the inflow pipe and recently got a set of ss pipes from Aquavas. I'm too lazy to do the routine cleaning of glass lily pipes. They get dirty very fast and green algae is growing inside the tube because the unit sits right under the lights. Even though ADA lily pipes are fragile and expensive but it creates a nice whirlpool when used with the Superjet filter. My fishes loved the current. 


-Alan


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Lily pipes come with the superjet filters.



Yup


-Alan


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

AlanLe said:


> I got suckered into getting a superjet 2400 lol. This thing powers an inline heater, uv, co2 reactor and still has plenty of flow. I broke the inflow pipe and recently got a set of ss pipes from Aquavas. I'm too lazy to do the routine cleaning of glass lily pipes. They get dirty very fast and green algae is growing inside the tube because the unit sits right under the lights. Even though ADA lily pipes are fragile and expensive but it creates a nice whirlpool when used with the Superjet filter. My fishes loved the current.
> 
> 
> -Alan


Good to know. I was under the impression that aquavas only sold their stuff as a really expensive set. How much were just the pipes? Are they the really long ones?


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

oldpunk78 said:


> Good to know. I was under the impression that aquavas only sold their stuff as a really expensive set. How much were just the pipes? Are they the really long ones?



I believe they are $180. These are the long pipes. You will have to drill 2 holes on the side of your tank. Other than that it looks better in one long stainless pipe without the tubing. You can also cut it shorter too . I'm still waiting for someone to make a stainless steel lily pipe. 


-Alan


----------



## strangewaters (May 13, 2015)

theres a cat on here making steel pipes. going to look for the guy and post a link


----------



## strangewaters (May 13, 2015)

http://scapeclub.org/forum/showthread.php?24460-Having-a-go-at-making-stainless-steel-lily-pipes

sorry it was on a different site


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

strangewaters said:


> http://scapeclub.org/forum/showthread.php?24460-Having-a-go-at-making-stainless-steel-lily-pipes
> 
> sorry it was on a different site


I'm looking for an SS lily pipe with a big outflow head like ADA. That would be awesome if someone can make it.


----------



## strangewaters (May 13, 2015)

AlanLe said:


> I'm looking for an SS lily pipe with a big outflow head like ADA. That would be awesome if someone can make it.


I would suggest getting a hold of the guy from this site and shoot him a message. I offered 40 bucks to get a set made when i was ready for it. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

The actual lily part I bet is a huge obstacle to cheaply form out of SS. Welding it to the pipe would also be tedious. The kind we're familiar with is just bent and crimped with a coulpe posts tacked on. One SS lily would probably retail for about 200+ if a manufacturer had to produce them. Maybe less if the manufacturer already had computerized welding machines capable if doing it. Not common for today's fish hobby supplier.


----------



## strangewaters (May 13, 2015)

oldpunk78 said:


> The actual lily part I bet is a huge obstacle to cheaply form out of SS. Welding it to the pipe would also be tedious. The kind we're familiar with is just bent and crimped with a coulpe posts tacked on. One SS lily would probably retail for about 200+ if a manufacturer had to produce them. Maybe less if the manufacturer already had computerized welding machines capable if doing it. Not common for today's fish hobby supplier.


The one that guy made was pretty smooth. He uses a pipe bender. He already installed in his tank

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

strangewaters said:


> The one that guy made was pretty smooth. He uses a pipe bender. He already installed in his tank
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


I don't doubt that that they are nice. What I was talking about, and alan, is a pipe with a big cone on the end, not just a open or crimped pipe.


----------



## strangewaters (May 13, 2015)

oldpunk78 said:


> I don't doubt that that they are nice. What I was talking about, and alan, is a pipe with a big cone on the end, not just a open or crimped pipe.


Oh yeah i though about that also. I wondered the same thing. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Here are the Aquavas pipes. I'm going to use them for my upcoming rescape.



















-Alan


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

AlanLe said:


> Here are the Aquavas pipes. I'm going to use them for my upcoming rescape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I really don't like those. There's so long that you can barely use them without the stands that they make. And the inflow pipe has vertical slits? Hate to poo-poo on you, but I think these are really poorly designed.


----------



## strangewaters (May 13, 2015)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Man, I really don't like those. There's so long that you can barely use them without the stands that they make. And the inflow pipe has vertical slits? Hate to poo-poo on you, but I think these are really poorly designed.


Way expensive

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I like the idea of never having to see the tubing. If I had the cash, I'd go for the full on aquavas system over the ada equivalent.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Man, I really don't like those. There's so long that you can barely use them without the stands that they make. And the inflow pipe has vertical slits? Hate to poo-poo on you, but I think these are really poorly designed.




These pipes are designed for their stand. I can chop it shorter if I want but I'm going to leave it this way. I guess it's to each his own . Like Oldpunk said, the long SS pipe is designed to eliminate the exposure of the tubing. If you look at it in person, the unit is carefully crafted. Unlike those ss pipes you see on fleabay. I'm not advertising for Aquavas. They deserved a post on this one.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

oldpunk78 said:


> I like the idea of never having to see the tubing. If I had the cash, I'd go for the full on aquavas system over the ada equivalent.


Really? You'd pay about the same for ADA imitation?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Really? You'd pay about the same for ADA imitation?


Yup. Quality is the same. I just 'personally think' the aquavas system is a little more modern looking. One of the selling points for me 'is the piping and the way it goes into the stand'. We obviously feel differently about this.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

oldpunk78 said:


> Yup. Quality is the same. I just 'personally think' the aquavas system is a little more modern looking. One of the selling points for me 'is the piping and the way it goes into the stand'. We obviously feel differently about this.


Let's just say that half of their products are borderline IP-theft is why I don't like them.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Let's just say that half of their products are borderline IP-theft is why I don't like them.


There's only so many ways to change a minimalistic, frameless aquarium system. Besides, Amano could use a little competition. I do however, respect your opinion.


----------



## Chubbi (Mar 21, 2015)

So anyone find any adapters online? (19mm - 17mm) I think i use amazon prime to much. :hihi:


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Chubbi said:


> So anyone find any adapters online? (19mm - 17mm) I think i use amazon prime to much. :hihi:


http://www.usplastic.com/mobile/ite...5jhm5lh8k1wzcyglgagwfodqbi56yjx81ihoc5pzw_wcb


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks for all of the info guys.
Cheers.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

I finally have the time for a rescape. Here are the Aquavas pipes on my 120P. I had to drill the holes. Still need to smooth out the edges. 










Manzanitas from Mr. Barr


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

Yeah thise pipes are pretty nice thanks for sharing


----------



## bksouder (Apr 21, 2017)

*3/4" Glass Lily Pipe*

I found this:

[Ebay Link Removed] Pipe: Fish & Aquariums | eBay[/url]


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Hello may I ask, are the lights your using finnex planted plus, this thread is pretty old but I was wondering if they are good at growing plants the pair of them for a mid-high light tank. 
Ps: I am setting up an ADA 120-P also. Any answers much appreciated


----------

